# kernel 2.6.8

## Stone

huhu.

hab mir grad den 2.6.8ter kompiliert und hab mit dem burschen ein problem  :Smile: 

ich hab ein problem mit den nvidia treibern. ich nehem nicht die im kernel sondern die treiber über emerge. wenn ich den kernel boot kann ich das nvidia modul nicht laden da er es nicht findet. wenn ich diese neu kompiliere kann ich sie noch immer nicht finden.

was mich auch etwas verwundert ist das ich im 8ter unterm graphics support den bootsplash nicht finde...

beim 2.6.5 lauft alles wunderbar.

woran kann das liegen?

----------

## pablo_supertux

Hast du den Link /usr/src/linux auf /usr/src/linux-6.2.8 geändert? Dann kann emerge nvidia-drivers nicht die Sources finden.

Der 2.6.8 Kernel ist der Kernel ohne Patches, also auch ohne Framebuffer und solche Sachen.

----------

## Stone

ja den link hab ich gemacht?

ähm ist der 5er gepatcht und der 8ter ned?

----------

## pablo_supertux

```

rex@supertux:~> emerge development-sources -s

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : development-sources ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

 

*  sys-kernel/development-sources

      Latest version available: 2.6.8

      Description: Full sources for the vanilla 2.6 kernel tree

rex@supertux:~> emerge gentoo-dev-sources -s

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : gentoo-dev-sources ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

 

*  sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources

      Latest version available: 2.6.7-r14

      Latest version installed: 2.6.7-r14

      Description: Full sources including the gentoo patchset for the 2.6 kernel tree

```

In den Descriptions steht das

----------

## Stone

hmm ich hab mir aber den drauf gehaut

```
*  sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources

      Latest version available: 2.6.8

      Latest version installed: 2.6.8

      Size of downloaded files: 34,901 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.kernel.org/ http://www.gentoo.org/

      Description: Full sources including the gentoo patchset for the 2.6 kernel tree

      License:     GPL-2
```

----------

## psyqil

```
*  sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources

      Latest version available: 2.6.8

      Latest version installed: 2.6.8

      Size of downloaded files: 34,901 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.kernel.org/ http://www.gentoo.org/

      Description: Full sources including the gentoo patchset for the 2.6 kernel tree

      License:     GPL-2
```

Schon gesynct heute?  :Very Happy:  Aber mir fehlt dadrin auch der bootsplash-patch...dafür geht endlich der vesafb-tng!

----------

## psyqil

Ach ja, lesen bildet ja....

 *Changelog wrote:*   

> Removed bootsplash patch, am waiting for bootsplash-nextgen release to add

 

----------

## Inte

Gut zu wissen. Vielleicht sollte ich mir das Changelog lesen wieder angewöhnen  :Wink: 

----------

## ossi

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Hast du den Link /usr/src/linux auf /usr/src/linux-6.2.8 geändert? 

 

linux-6.2.8   :Idea: 

oh mein gott, da habe ich es aber arg übertrieben mit dem "Mittagsschläfchen".  :Wink:  welches jahr haben wir eigentlich ?

----------

## Sas

Lustig -_-

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *ossi wrote:*   

>  *pablo_supertux wrote:*   Hast du den Link /usr/src/linux auf /usr/src/linux-6.2.8 geändert?  
> 
> linux-6.2.8  
> 
> oh mein gott, da habe ich es aber arg übertrieben mit dem "Mittagsschläfchen".  welches jahr haben wir eigentlich ?

 

Kein Tipfehler, eher Reihenfolgefehler, tja, das kann passieren, aber man versteht worum es geht. Vielleicht komme ich aus der Zukunft  :Smile: 

----------

## psyqil

 *Changelog wrote:*   

>   18 Aug 2004; Michal Januszewski <spock@gentoo.org>
> 
>   +gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r1.ebuild:
> 
>   Added fbsplash and vesafb-tng patches.

 

Yessss!  :Cool: 

----------

## toskala

 *Stone wrote:*   

> wenn ich diese neu kompiliere kann ich sie noch immer nicht finden.

 

nvidia treiber unstable setzen, dann gehts auch wieder mit dem module laden.

----------

## Marlo

Bein den gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.8-r1 geht auch nach dem patchen der bootsplash nicht. 

Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte?

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Marlboro wrote:*   

> Bein den gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.8-r1 geht auch nach dem patchen der bootsplash nicht. 
> 
> Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte?

 

Also, bei mir ging die Auslösung schon, aber das Bild vom Bootsplash nicht, ich weiß nicht warum, obwohl ich alles gemacht habe, was in der Anleitung udn Doku stand.

----------

## boris64

 *Marlboro wrote:*   

> Bein den gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.8-r1 geht auch nach dem patchen der bootsplash nicht. 
> 
> Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte?

 

du meinst den fbsplash, nicht den bootsplash, korrekt?

guck dir mal (falls nicht getan) die anleitung hier an, die ist direkt von spock,

dem dev von vesafb-tng&fbsplash.

-> http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash/gensplash-in-10-easy-steps.php

so klappt's dann auch (bei mir  :Wink: )

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

>  *Marlboro wrote:*   Bein den gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.8-r1 geht auch nach dem patchen der bootsplash nicht. 
> 
> Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte? 
> 
> du meinst den fbsplash, nicht den bootsplash, korrekt?
> ...

 

Bei mir hat es nicht funktioniert.

hast du auch "Virtual Frame Buffer support" aktiviert? Unter

VESA driver type (vesafb), was hast du gewählt? vesafb oder vesafb-tng ?

----------

## boris64

vesafb-tng natürlich, sonst kann ich doch nicht mit 1024x768@85hz starten  :Wink: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> vesafb-tng natürlich, sonst kann ich doch nicht mit 1024x768@85hz starten 

 

hmm. ich glaube, ich habe meinen Fehler entdeckt  :Smile: 

PS:  :Crying or Very sad:  es hat trotzdem nicht funktioniert  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Marlo

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> 
> 
> guck dir mal (falls nicht getan) die anleitung hier an, die ist direkt von spock,
> 
> dem dev von vesafb-tng&fbsplash.
> ...

 

Ja herzlichen Dank an borisdigital! 

Das war es also mit den splashutils, von denen ich schon gelesen habe. Werde es Morgen mal ausprobieren, ist jetzt schon ein bischen spät. War in der Zwischenzeit mit xorg beschäftigt  :Twisted Evil:   und daher in den letzten Stunden etwas unpäßlich.  :Razz: 

----------

## Marlo

So jetzt ist Morgen  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Sieht ganz gut aus, ähnlich wie mein alter EMERGENZIA, nur das die ersten 3 Sekunden eine wirklich häßliche Schrift über den Schirm flimmert. 

Ansonsten sehr gut. Danke nochmal für den Tipp.

Bleiben noch zwei Frage:

Kann man den splash personalisieren?

Wie erhält man den fb auf alle consolen?

Ma

----------

## Inte

Danke Boris für den Link. Zwar hab ich mich gewundert warum das Bootsplash-eBuild nicht mehr aktualisiert wird, aber das es langfristig durch gensplash ersetzt werden soll wußte ich noch nicht.

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## boris64

bitte, bitte, nicht zuviel des dankes, oder ich werde noch grössenwahnsinnig  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Kann man den splash personalisieren?
> 
> Wie erhält man den fb auf alle consolen? 

 

1.) man braucht seine alten bootsplashs nur minimal anzupassen, vergleicht einfach 

mal die configdateien unter /etc/splash mit denen unter /etc/bootsplash.

mein äusserst merkwürdiger hundebootscreen läuft auch korrekt, nachdem

ich in der config zwei kleine änderungen gemacht hatte (die variable für die bildpfade heisst afaik anders, etc.)

2.) eigentlich sollte das schon so funktionieren (tut es bei mir leider auch nicht, da sind schon patches für die startscripte angekündigt),

aber zur not kann man sich vorerst so abhelfen.

```
splash_util --theme=ermergence --vc=1 --mode=verbose --cmd=setcfg

splash_util --theme=ermergence --vc=1 --mode=verbose --cmd=setpic

splash_util --theme=ermergence --vc=1 --mode=verbose --cmd=on

```

bei "vc" gibt man dann halt manuell die zu "splashende" virtuelle konsole an  :Wink: 

falls ihr noch allgemeine fragen habt, guckt mal hier rein, dort findet man einiges zu vesafb&fbsplash (bzw. gensplash)

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/

ihr solltet bedenken, dass fbsplash noch nicht 100%ig fertig zu sein 

scheint, allerdings (wie oben schon von inte gesagt) wird an bootsplash 

demnächst nicht mehr weiter gebastelt und somit ist fbsplash vorerst "die zukunft".

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

>  *Marlboro wrote:*   Bein den gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.8-r1 geht auch nach dem patchen der bootsplash nicht. 
> 
> Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte? 
> 
> du meinst den fbsplash, nicht den bootsplash, korrekt?
> ...

 

es hat wunderbat geklappt. Ich hab nur noch ne Frage: Ich will kein Silent Mode haben, aber ich weiß nicht, wie ich Silent mode deaktivieren kann. Geht das mit der neuen Version überhaupt?

----------

## boris64

sollte eigentlich wie gewohnt so funktionieren.

grub-/lilo-kernelparameter:

```
splash=verbose
```

...oder aber beim bootvorgang [F2] drücken.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> sollte eigentlich wie gewohnt so funktionieren.
> 
> grub-/lilo-kernelparameter:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

 :Embarassed:  bin ich blöd, ich wollte in grub.conf ändern, habe ich es nicht getan und dann habe ich mir gefragt wieso....   :Embarassed: 

----------

## boris64

hihi  :Very Happy: 

na hauptsache, es funktioniert  :Wink: 

----------

## Inte

Neuer Kernel, neues Glück.  :Very Happy: 

Etwas rumgetippse und schwupps benutz ich vesafb-tng sowie die neuen splashutils.

Sehr schön finde ich vor allem, daß endlich diese komischen VGA-Modi rausgeflogen sind.

Etwas Kopfzerbrechen bereitete mir das Splashimage auf den anderen Konsolen (vc/1 bis vc/5). Da half ein rc-update add splash default (bootsplash sollte natürlich aus dem Runlevel rausgenommen werden  :Wink: )

Gruß, Inte.

PS.: Ein neuer madwifi-Treiber war auch nötig. Das ebuild aus bugs.gentoo.org ins Portage-Overlay geschoben, installiert und schon geht wieder alles. Endlich funktioniert auch meine WiFi-LED, wenn das Modul benutzt wird.  :Razz: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

Was ist mit dev.gentoo.org? Ist der server down? Ich kann ihn nicht erreichen   :Sad: 

----------

## Marlo

Ja ist wirklich alles sehr schön und einfach.

Absolut 100%`tig perfekt wäres es für mich, wenn auch in den ersten Sekunden des Startes schon was da wäre. Auf meiner box sehe ich die normalen Meldungen bis dann der vesafb-tng geladen wird.

Gibts dafür schon was ?

Gruß

Ma

----------

## Inte

 *Marlboro wrote:*   

> Absolut 100%`tig perfekt wäres es für mich, wenn auch in den ersten Sekunden des Startes schon was da wäre. Auf meiner box sehe ich die normalen Meldungen bis dann der vesafb-tng geladen wird.
> 
> Gibts dafür schon was ?

 

 :Arrow:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1460143#1460143

Besonders Punkt 7 Aufmerksamkeit widmen.

Gruß, Inte.

----------

